# vTiger Astersik Connector: NO JSP Support for , did not find org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet



## IfqWhVXy (30. Okt 2014)

Hallo Profis!
Ich verstehe von Java gar nichts. 
Hier auf der Seite ist so einfach beschrieben, wie ich vTiger Asterisk Connecter in betrieb nehmen kann. Leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht so easy.
Alles eingerichtet und gestartet. Kommunikation zwischen vTiger und Asterisk funktioniert, aber nicht wie es soll.
Log zeigt beim Start der Fehler:

```
374 [main] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.server.Server - jetty-8.1.14.v20131031
687 [main] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.webapp.StandardDescriptorProcessor - NO JSP Support for /, did not find org.apache.jasper.servlet.J$
917 [main] INFO org.eclipse.jetty.server.AbstractConnector - Started SelectChannelConnector@0.0.0.0:56123
```
und das ist entscheidende.
Wie kann ich es zum laufen bekommen?
Die suche ergab nichts. Vielleicht schon, aber, da ich mit java nichts zu tun hatte, verstehe ich auch nicht was ich zu tun habe.
MfG


----------

